# Uploading/Converting a PDF to PT



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am trying to upload the interview we did with Festool to here and my own FB page. I don't know what I need to do to be able to post it. Any one have a clue on how to do this?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Feel free to PM me for the picture file for FB. I hope those are enough reasons for reward points. :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Feel free to PM me for the picture file for FB. I hope those are enough reasons for reward points. :whistling2:


Thank you. I wanted to convert the article they added Carly to and fixed my last name. That article I was emailed this morning.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Thank you. I wanted to convert the article they added Carly to and fixed my last name. That article I was emailed this morning.


Send it this way. [email protected]


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Send it this way. [email protected]


Just sent it to you. Thanks for doing this for me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Done. check your e-mail. :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Check your e-mail Dave.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

dude that is awesome are they pictures from festool or you guys?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

glennb said:


> dude that is awesome are they pictures from festool or you guys?


Festool called me for the interview. This is in the Fall 2014 catalog.


----------

